# I think that I have found someone hotter then Jessica Alba



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Alba has always been the hottest celeb on the planet for me but now after watching a show of Heros that i must say Hayden Panettiere is pretty dark f*cking hot!!! Holy macanon.







She ranks pretty high up there in my books.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and there suposed to be a pic some ware on this topic......?????
WHO THE HELL IS Hayden Panettiere??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actress who plays Claire on "Heroes".


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

save the cheerleader save the world.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm... not enough "rack" for my "pinion"??? alba still wins...this one looks like a boy from the waist up and the shoulders down...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

She is very good looking but IMHO Ms. Alba is still way hotter, but I heard she had herpes.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

oh i do think claire is hot but come on guy look at this


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OMG!

Hayden hotter than Jessica!

F**K NO!

By the way...anyone see Goodluck Chuck? Jess is so friggin hot in that movie!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Jebus! Somebody grab Bullsnake quick! Dude, he's going to kick your ass with Alba pics.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

LMFAO....

B-list actress being hotter than jessica alba? HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAA

yeah right...

even my gf thinks jessica alba is hot. i can gawk at her all i want and my gf just agrees with me.lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you must be smoking some good stuff to be thinking them thoughts.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

alba takes my vote


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Let me break it down...

There are MANY hot famous chicks NONE of us will ever BANG....

To me they all run together....

Hell, they don't even get naked so I







to lesser, way lesser chicks cause...

They get nekid and dirty!!!

Whens the last time you saw a Jessica Alba quality chick eat a creampie out of another chicks p*ssy??

I rest my case!!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, she is hot, but definitely needs to buy her some boobs.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

f*cking auto merge...

Someone keep posting inbetween :laugh:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

auto merge


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

.

I hate auto merge


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Try again foo lol, Alba is got a way better body than Hayden. Faces are Equal.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Haydens hot don't get me wrong but she has nothing on Jessica Alba. You fail.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I never understood why people talk about Alba like she's the queen of hot and the hottest chick ever..She looks normal man! She's "hot",...but man there's way hotter out there.
Hayden is hot as hell too..I'm thinking she will only get better seeing that she just turned 18.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

sheppard i couldnt agree more...obviously you would kick alba out of bed but there are plenty of women out there with better faces and bodys than alba


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

sowie.... even i say jessica alba... bitch is hott.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you sir are wrong


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That chick isn't even in the same league as jessica alba. If alba was only half as hot as she is, she would still smoke that chick.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> That chick isn't even in the same league as jessica alba. If alba was only half as hot as she is, she would still smoke that chick.


Personal preference my man. This thread could go on forever because there is no definite answer, it's all on what you prefer.

It's like when my buddy gets a new girlfriend who I happen to think is butt ugly, I say nothing because if he thinks she's a hottie then good for him. He obviously doesn't like the same woman as I do.

With the personal preference being said, I'd personally pick Panettiere over Alba.
Let my roast begin







lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll see your Alba and raise you Carmella & Elisha.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

she looks like a little girl...i mean i guess some people are into that, but no thanks


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey hey both girls are majorly sexy. Iv always liked Alba shes smoking hot. but last night i felt a little more for Hayden since drinking some beers during Prison Breal and seeing that chick come on tv. Today Alba is number one but Hayden is most deff second.

Good to see newer photos of Hayden i likeee


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldnt kick either out of bed for farting


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I would do all of them!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Vida Guerra, tops my list


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I've never heard of this person before. She looks okay...

















But nobody looks better than my girlfriend Jessica Alba.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I think alba is still hotter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll post pics of my girlfriend Jessica Alba, even though she made a mistake and accidently renewed the restraining order against me. This is really going to interfere with our vacation plans.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Its funny the girl from heroes just turned 17 I believe and Jessica alba is hot but she has herpes.
So I don't think either one of them would be ideal for most of us on here. Unless you wanna go to prison for sex with a minor or get a nasty std.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

SEVENTEEN?

Wow, her and Jojo look much older than they are.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, since she was born in 1989, the correct answer is Hayden Panettiere is 1*8*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Allllright. I was born in 89


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Allllright. I was born in 89


Your'e in then brah! Have your people call her people..give us the details later







hahaha


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Let me break it down...
> 
> There are MANY hot famous chicks NONE of us will ever BANG....
> 
> ...


BUHAHAHAHHAHAHA ROFLMMFAO

allison angel. mmmm yummie.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i just don't see what all the fuss is about alba..here you go rachel weiss or jessica alba
View attachment rahcel.jpg


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id take alba 100 times out of 100 over that broad


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> id take alba 100 times out of 100 over that broad


your nutz







alba looks like she walks around with an extra skin of that spray on tan sh*t, my wife uses it and i hate it, my baby girl weiss is all natural







eye's that could hypnotize and better body imo too


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hey i don't care if she's 35, i'm a huge fan of kate beckinsale. she's so hawt


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

my vote is for alba


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> id take alba 100 times out of 100 over that broad


your nutz







alba looks like she walks around with an extra skin of that spray on tan sh*t, my wife uses it and i hate it, my baby girl weiss is all natural







eye's that could hypnotize and better body imo too
[/quote]

she needs to get more sun...

looks like marylin manson's sister









hahaha,jk


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> id take alba 100 times out of 100 over that broad


your nutz :laugh: alba looks like she walks around with an extra skin of that spray on tan sh*t, my wife uses it and i hate it, my baby girl weiss is all natural







eye's that could hypnotize and better body imo too
[/quote]

she needs to get more sun...

looks like marylin manson's sister









hahaha,jk
[/quote]

:laugh: tan or no tan I've had like a 14 year old school girl crush on her for a long time, i ain't even gonna lie if i ever bumped into her in ny i'd probably get all weak in the knees like a dopey little bitch, something about those brown eyes grabs me by the balls and gets me all retarded and sh*t


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Liquid said:


> *something about those brown eyes grabs me by the balls and gets me all retarded and sh*t*


it's called a boner


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> *something about those brown eyes grabs me by the balls and gets me all retarded and sh*t*


it's called a boner








[/quote]

nnaaaa i always have a boner, got one right now..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

too much information?????

naaaaaaaaw

*gets boner as well*

might as well join in all the fun!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Remember that TV show, "Step by Step"? Remember Al?










Look at her now!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

**Last post edited**


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Jessica Alba called me (telepathically) and said she wants more pics of her posted here:








..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

^^^^












> Jessica Alba called me (telepathically)


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jessica says none of you have a shot, but she wants all of you to go see "Good Luck Chuck".


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Jessica Alba called me (telepathically) and said she wants more pics of her posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i got the same call from weiss but i can't find anymore sexy ass pictures of her all im getting are head shots







which is good enough for me


----------

